# Omg the babies are here!!



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm really excited and just wanted to share my news so please dont shoot me I wanted to breed purely for the experience and the babies will only be sold to loving homes and to people who are genuine! Also I did read up on what I needed to know first

Yesterday afternoon my syrian female Fidgit gave birth to her first litter of pups I have no idea how many as yet as they are in her house so a little hard to count seeing as I cant touch them just  She's at a good age to have them as she's around 6 months old and was also a good weight.

Mummy hamster seems ok and I can only assume the babies are fine too as I can hear them squeaking and its the cutest thing ever:001_wub:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww.....wheres the piccys......lol

Good luck ..hope you find good homes for them ..i wish we stayed closer i would have had one..


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Awww.....wheres the piccys......lol
> 
> Good luck ..hope you find good homes for them ..i wish we stayed closer i would have had one..


Lol were you being sarcastic in your first sentence?? I havent been able to take pics yet as she had them in her house so I cant see them properly Il post pics asap tho.

Awww you could have had 1


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> Lol were you being sarcastic in your first sentence?? I havent been able to take pics yet as she had them in her house so I cant see them properly Il post pics asap tho.
> 
> Awww you could have had 1


lol no ..just cheeky... in a good way....i just love to see pictures...

i havent seen baby hamsters for years when i worked in the petshop...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

Hehe aww so cute !!

Wer dya live???

Xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> lol no ..just cheeky... in a good way....i just love to see pictures...
> 
> i havent seen baby hamsters for years when i worked in the petshop...


Lol ok sorry I will deffo post pics as soon as I can. It's just difficult taking some atm as the babies are tucked away in Fidgits house


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!*
> 
> Hehe aww so cute !!
> 
> ...


I live in Barnsley (South Yorkshire) but I travel to Sheffield pretty much every weekend. I will be selling the babies (apart from the 1 or 2 I keep) once they are ready to go but I cant drive so wouldnt be able to deliver them to people  The only reason I am selling them and not giving them is because that way I am more likely to get genuine owners (i got that tip fom a thread somewhere on here lol!) Any money that does come from them will go towards food and vet fees etc for the other hamsters so I wouldnt be making anything for myself


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> I live in Barnsley (South Yorkshire) but I travel to Sheffield pretty much every weekend. I will be selling the babies (apart from the 1 or 2 I keep) once they are ready to go but I cant drive so wouldnt be able to deliver them to people  The only reason I am selling them and not giving them is because that way I am more likely to get genuine owners (i got that tip fom a thread somewhere on here lol!) Any money that does come from them will go towards food and vet fees etc for the other hamsters so I wouldnt be making anything for myself


Every one lives in south yorkshire!! lol

I can't travel that far again , sorry otherwise i would have had one ^^ 
Xx


----------



## charlotte-missy (Feb 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new hammies. 

I bet you're gonna drive yourself crazy waiting the three weeks before you can hold them. They are well worth the wait though, so cute.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Neza said:


> Congrats on the new hammies.
> 
> I bet you're gonna drive yourself crazy waiting the three weeks before you can hold them. They are well worth the wait though, so cute.


You certainly got that correct 

Thankyou to everyone else too


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Well the babies are now 5 days old I still havent seen them properly but I have certainly heard them lol!

Here is their first picture. It's not very clear but there will be better 1s to come


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awww bless they are so tiny, congrats, look forward to more pics as they grow up


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Vixie said:


> awww bless they are so tiny, congrats, look forward to more pics as they grow up


They were 2 days old in that pic 

Here they are at 5 days old (today) 

















Mummy hamster Fidgit


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

The babies at 1 week old 


























And a small video....
Video013.flv video by xgemma86x - Photobucket


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

congrats they are so tiny and cute good luck with finding them homes!
u can't get experience without trying it urself!
x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg!!! sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww great pics thanks for sharing them, they are very cute as is mum


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww 
Looks like they are doing very well


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

AlexT said:


> congrats they are so tiny and cute good luck with finding them homes!
> u can't get experience without trying it urself!
> x


Thankyou and I agree. It's been so rewarding with the babies so far. Oh how I love them
:blush::blush:

Here are pics of them taken today 

















They are growing so fast its unreal!! I think they are going to be like their dad <3


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are tooooooooo cuuuuuuuute, I've never seen baby Syrians before and now I want them all. Mum is beautiful too.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww hannah wants!!

Where do you live??
Xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Aww hannah wants!!
> 
> Where do you live??
> Xx


I'm in Barnsley,South Yorkshire which I think is approximately 2 hours away from you I don't know if thats too far for you??

thedogsmother-gorgeous aint they? I want them all too!! They are so cute and fun to watch and care for


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are a few pics of daddy hamster just so you can see the little beauty. I can deffo see his colourings and markings in some of the babies


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww so cute

yh too far away , i cant go to yorkshire AGAIN!
Xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Aww so cute
> 
> yh too far away , i cant go to yorkshire AGAIN!
> Xx


That's a shame  I cant deliver either due to me working and not being able to drive!!

I will post better pics of each of them when I am able to touch them. It's going to be heartbreaking having to let them go to their new forever homes but we are keeping at least 2
*
Update on the babies* .... Checked them today (didnt touch them) and they all seem fine. Had a quick rough count and I think there's 10 of them. They were even eating nuts what Fidgit had stored in their nest. I was shocked to say the least but it looked so cute as 1 of them had tried grabbing a full 1 in his/her paws:ihih:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> That's a shame  I cant deliver either due to me working and not being able to drive!!
> 
> I will post better pics of each of them when I am able to touch them. It's going to be heartbreaking having to let them go to their new forever homes but we are keeping at least 2
> *
> Update on the babies* .... Checked them today (didnt touch them) and they all seem fine. Had a quick rough count and I think there's 10 of them. They were even eating nuts what Fidgit had stored in their nest. I was shocked to say the least but it looked so cute as 1 of them had tried grabbing a full 1 in his/her paws:ihih:


*10* Is that normal, I always imagined they had two or three. I struggle with two children.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

How did you get the mother and father to mate without there being a showdown?? 

I have tried my female with my friends male but she was having none of it. They were in a pen and I put him in first but she accepted him for like 30 seconds then I had to split them up!!

Luckily, there was no damage as I was watching their every move!! Little devils!! :devil:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> *10* Is that normal, I always imagined they had two or three. I struggle with two children.


10 is normal  my syrian litters were usually 10-12, although i did have a litter with 14 pups once


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheri NOoooo dont breed!!

She wasnt in heat 

before you put a female with male stroke her hip area and if she raises her tail she is in heat ^^ 

Xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Cheri NOoooo dont breed!!
> 
> She wasnt in heat
> 
> ...


^^^^
what she said!! If you stroke the females hip area and she raises the tail and freezes then she is in heat. When this happened with Fidgit(she even froze whilst climbing her bars when I did this:scared:Funny times) then I put her and Piddles together in a mutual area and they did their business:laugh: NEVER put the female in the males cage!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> *10* Is that normal, I always imagined they had two or three. I struggle with two children.


Yep it is very normal. Litters of 20+ have been recorded but the average size litter is between 10-12


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

She was in heat...she did the whole raising the tail thingy. I think I will leave her alone!! 

She escaped out of her tank last night by climbing up on her water bottle...little madam. She ended up on top of Willows cage...they were having a little sniff!! Naughty!! :yikes:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried with Benny and Ella, and Ella just attacked him. When I seperated them Ella bit me 6 times and then tried to come back for more by climbing out of her cage almost immediately after I had got her back in there!

Char
xxx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Iv noticed now on a few occasions that the babies are eating nuts and other bits of hamster food It's so cute especially when they start squabbling over a tiny piece lol!


----------



## rattiemum86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats! It's so exciting when you have a litter.......i had 2 litters of rats last year and when the first litter was born i nearly wet myself with excitement lol. I did have homes lined up already tho and kept the majority for myself hehe! I cant wait for pics of your babies!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

rattiemum86 said:


> Congrats! It's so exciting when you have a litter.......i had 2 litters of rats last year and when the first litter was born i nearly wet myself with excitement lol. I did have homes lined up already tho and kept the majority for myself hehe! I cant wait for pics of your babies!


Well heres a video so you can see how fast/active they are  2 weeks old today!

Video022.flv video by xgemma86x - Photobucket


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> Well heres a video so you can see how fast/active they are  2 weeks old today!
> 
> Video022.flv video by xgemma86x - Photobucket


Aaaaaaargh, I really really want all your hamster babies,there should be a law against being that cute.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Aaaaaaargh, I really really want all your hamster babies,there should be a law against being that cute.


If you thought that was cute then you should see them now


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, i want one


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, i want one


you should have 1  they are brilliant and so gorgeous. cant believe how fast they have grown!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> If you thought that was cute then you should see them now


Nooooooooo now I need that little one lying on its back, pity my OH doesn't agree with me. I can't remember the last time I saw anything that cute.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nooooooooo now I need that little one lying on its back, pity my OH doesn't agree with me. I can't remember the last time I saw anything that cute.


He needs to let you have 1 more Lol I actually really want nice forever homes for them. I dont want just anyone to have them I can only judge you by your posts on here and tbh you seem a good owner to your pets so id be happy you taking 1 but seeing as you aint allowed .......


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> He needs to let you have 1 more Lol I actually really want nice forever homes for them. I dont want just anyone to have them I can only judge you by your posts on here and tbh you seem a good owner to your pets so id be happy you taking 1 but seeing as you aint allowed .......


I would love him/her but I just showed the evil OH the lovely picture of your babies and said I was going to have one and he said he hoped we would both be happy in our new home, I think that means no. I am so flattered that you would have let me have one of your babies, thank you, just wish I was allowed.


----------



## partybunnie (Mar 13, 2009)

There lovely. Well done Fidgit.


----------

